# VT Breeders?



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd like to know if anyone breeds/buys VT... I know they are really common, but does anyone breed them?

If not, let me know what tail type you like and breed! : )


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I like VT, but the only ones around me are pet store vt and I wouldn't breed them  If I do breed, I plan on breeding HM Dragons.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

VT is a traditional long finned tail type. No matter what kind of VT, you will always get VT - no challenge.

Nowadays people prefer HM, HMPK, HMDT, and even HMCT. They are in many ways more attractive than VT. Further, breeding HM is much more challenging because you may not get HM if you don't know what to breed. 

If you want to easily rehome your fry, I'd suggest breeding in that direction.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Exactly, breed what you can rehome/sell which is usually whatever is popular. Breed from breeders Bettas so you know what to expect with your spawns  

I's love to breed VT's but I couldn't even give them away around here


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

I breed VT's. next step: HM's lol


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

I have a few VT spawns, 5 weeks old and 2 days old. Im starting with vt to get the experience but my ultimate goal is various butterfly HM and a good orange, I already have an orange male


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

sometimes, you can find VTs on Aquabid. it's pretty rare, though(there's a beautiful creamy yellow up there now!). if you want to breed VTs, feel free to, but it may be hard to find them homes, since VTs are so common. x:


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

i personally would attempt to make room for a VT fry


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

I've got a VT pair that I'm hoping to get a spawn from soon. Thankfully I have friends I can gift them too if it goes...too well? lol. If not I have a few other people who already said they'd love to buy some if it works out. I figured I might as well start relatively simple, and relatively cheap. {I've seen some of the most beautiful betta's, that I would love to try to breed out, for $60...for my first attempt I think that's too much, hahaha} But either way, I love fish. I wanted to be a marine biologist when I was 5! So for me, this is more learning, and adding to my betta family, than anything else.


----------



## Noemi (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm going to be breeding my male VT with my female DT in the coming weeks. They may not be as popular as other types, but personally I think VTs are gorgeous


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

But are you guys willing to cull your VT's when you can't find homes, ship them off to pet stores for $0 or house 100+ bettas? lol

When I breed, I want to be something I love yes, but something others will love as well. No point in having a house full of fish I can't take care of just because I wanted to breed pet store VT's. I dunno!


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> But are you guys willing to cull your VT's when you can't find homes, ship them off to pet stores for $0 or house 100+ bettas? lol
> 
> When I breed, I want to be something I love yes, but something others will love as well. No point in having a house full of fish I can't take care of just because I wanted to breed pet store VT's. I dunno!


Oh I definitely understand your meaning.

Thankfully I have half a dozen+ people offering to take/buy them off me when they're old enough. Just because I have a lot of friends who love betta's >.< So I'd be good there.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If you know you can rehome the fry, I don't see why you shouldn't spawn VT - specially to gain that "first experience". So when you get more expensive breeders, you'd have a better idea of when/if you should call it off and avoid them from getting hurt. Just make sure they have homes to go to.


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

To be honest if your breeding VT's for experience things will happen along the way that you more than likely won't end up with 100 adults. My first spawn was 260 eggs, now at 6 weeks I have 20, some I may need to cull as I see fin development. As your experience grows so will your survival rate. Anyway, its good to gain that experience but be prepared to find homes and have room to separate males, and don't count on a ton of fry until you really have a system down. I'm now on my 6th spawn and my system still needs a little work lol.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

i am totally thinking of finding a good pair of VT to breed. I'd love to see VTs in the beautiful colors their fancier counterparts come in - dragons, mustard gases, butterflies, the list goes on... (as opposed to the constant multi varierty or blue or red)


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

cajunamy said:


> i am totally thinking of finding a good pair of VT to breed. I'd love to see VTs in the beautiful colors their fancier counterparts come in - dragons, mustard gases, butterflies, the list goes on... (as opposed to the constant multi varierty or blue or red)


I very much like that idea


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

HD4life said:


> To be honest if your breeding VT's for experience things will happen along the way that you more than likely won't end up with 100 adults. My first spawn was 260 eggs, now at 6 weeks I have 20, some I may need to cull as I see fin development. As your experience grows so will your survival rate. Anyway, its good to gain that experience but be prepared to find homes and have room to separate males, and don't count on a ton of fry until you really have a system down. I'm now on my 6th spawn and my system still needs a little work lol.


The guy I wanted to get my betta from (decided not to) raised his first spawn these last few months. He too want to breed for the fun or experience thinking he wouldn't have many babies. He has 80 live Bettas, all opaque white, needing homes now. Although they are opaque whites, who wants a tank full of all white bettas?


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

I think the opaque betta's are lovely, I would love to have a few females in my sorority just for the color variety  Im sure they're are some who have a good turn out the first time they try, hence being prepared for it, but not counting on it. I'm some ways raising betta's is so delicate and in other ways you really have to know when to leave them be. Lol I'm still learning the "hands off" part.


----------

